# What do the "pros" use?



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

So at my LHS theres a ton of options for buildings, from prefabbed $70+/per to $17/kits and a few in between. I found a dang prefabbed lighted "haunted house" that was right in the middle of those prices and aside from some poor construction overall, i was impressed for what you got for the money.

I dont need to KILL my wallet, but what do you guys like to use for buildings? I dont have the skill to just make something out of plastistruct and at this point, if i went that route id end up spending more than if i just bought the same thing prebuilt. 

thanks guys!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Stemming from my plastic model kit days I lean towards the kits. When everything gets settled after the move I'm going to get back into the scratch building scene. I would suggest starting with the kits. Its the best way to hone the building/detailing skills.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the Walthers kits. But I plan on kit bashing every building to make it a little different from everyone else's. There is at least one building that I plan on completly scratch buildingsince I can't find it as a kit. 
To save money, the kits that I want are what I "suggest" people get me for my b-day and christmas presents. My folks are clueless when it comes to my other hobbies and interests (mostly computers and electronics) so this makes it easy for everyone. Plus I don't have to worry about getting some ugly sweater for christmas, lol.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the majority of what type of buildings people use depends on a combination of their talents, skills, wallet, and time. Personally, I prefer to scratch build and kit bash. 

Often times, I don't think the average person realizes how much time and effort goes into scratch building, kit bashing, or the model train hobby in general. I'm sure all of you have heard from non-model train people who might say 'oh, that's cute.' They have no idea it took hours upon hours to make that model train structure or do a particular layout. If I were paid by the hour on some of my buildings, I'd be lucky to get minimum wage.

I wish good luck on your buildings/structures. Be sure to post some pics as you go along.

D.A.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here I go again.  Check Craigslist for used store bought buildings in the
TOYS AND GAMES and the COLLECTIBLES categories. Enter HO trains (or
your scale) in the search field. You can get very
nice, highly detailed buildings of all varieties for a fraction of new cost.

But, one of the aspects of modelling that I enjoy the most, even tho I'm
talent challenged, is making my own buildings of poster board and various
pieces of balsa wood. Try it. You might like it. 

Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the wood kits. These do range from fairly inexpensive (10's of dollars) to expensive (100's $). The expensive ones (like Sierra West http://www.sierrawestscalemodels.com/ )
come with very good instructions and many great details whereas the less expensive kits do not. But one can do a great building with a less expensive kits by knowing how the stain/paint the wood and how to add all the details, cracked & weathered siding, wear on steps, etc.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

one nice thing about building wood kits is that when you get good at it you can move on to building your own from scratch.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

REV, I'd like to see a pic of the haunted house. Was it originally made for model trains or was it made for Halloween decoration?

Thanks,
D.A.


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

its a "model power" brand.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I really like that; I wonder if it comes in O Scale?

D.A.


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.modelpower.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=174

Doesn't look like it


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

REV said:


> http://www.modelpower.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=174
> 
> Doesn't look like it



Thanks REV for the link. Looks like I'll have to decorate one of my regular houses for Halloween.

D.A.


----------



## jerryrgs (Dec 12, 2012)

Some good plastic kits to build are DPM, City Classics, and Walther kits.
.
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/BuildingKits
.
http://www.cityclassics.biz/
.
http://www.walthers.com/
.
And videos on building a DPM kit
.
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/video/c/BuildingDPMLandmarkStructures


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you think about Ameri-Town?

D.A.


----------



## darryl1936 (Dec 30, 2012)

RSlaser sells kits in various scales reasonable and one a few that does "Z" !!!!
There are most likely more than two dozen kit manufactures out there.... TOF in Oregon


----------

